# ahs heaters??



## keeley (Nov 23, 2007)

right really stupid question but here goes.....
what are ahs heaters i have heat mats so how do these work?? keep hearing about them are they as good as heat mats?? can you use alone?? and experiences with them!!

thank you!!!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I have one of these that came with my rescue iggy.

We don't use it as she's not in a viv at present but it is a single unit with a 'built in' pulse proportional thermostat and temperature probe.

You don't need anything else with it unless you wanted a 'basking' bulb.


----------



## keeley (Nov 23, 2007)

what do they look like when set up??


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

If you look at this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/81065-big-strong-viv-nice-deep.html there is one that you can just see in the first 3 pics, its on the left hand side, hard to see as its all black, but it gives you the idea.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

They are the best all in one heaters about, there was/is a 60w for sale in the equipment section aswell.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

They are much better than heat mats in my opinion - they're elevated, they don't get wet/dirty/soiled, the animal can't get under them. They're guarded on the front, no chance of burning, they come with an in built thermostat and they go up to quite high wattages making them perfect for larger vivs that a heat mat would not heat that well.

And if you work out the cost of a large heat mat + thermostat these are only a bit more expensive - they are actually a lot cheaper than if you were buying a dimming bulb, guard, and dimming stat.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

There ya go, knew someone would have a better pic :lol2:


What are they like for electric consumption, are they the same as normal ceramic bulbs?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Snakes r grreat said:


> There ya go, knew someone would have a better pic :lol2:
> 
> 
> What are they like for electric consumption, are they the same as normal ceramic bulbs?


I have found them to be a lot better on electric than a ceramic + stat.


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

im saving up to get a few of these to convert over to using in all of my vivs,you cant better them but they aint cheap ( but no more than buying a ceramic ,stat and all the hardware)
Microclimate - Thermostats, Heaters and other accessories for your pets. 

By the way the idea is that they go near the bottom of the viv fitted to a side so that the heat rises up from them.
Just thought id mention that


----------



## boipevassu (Aug 6, 2007)

*Ahs*

Use them for my Dumerils. No problem at all. Much less hassle than fitting cages around ceramics and less wiring than putting in stats etc. Temps constant and adjustments easy enough. Will eventually replace all heating in wooden vivs with these. 

I use glass for some snakes - _Boiga, Lystrophis_ (humidity issues) so can't use with those. I might well fancy some moulded vivs if the price ever settles down, I wonder how they fit with these? Anyone use them? Is it possible?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

boipevassu said:


> Use them for my Dumerils. No problem at all. Much less hassle than fitting cages around ceramics and less wiring than putting in stats etc. Temps constant and adjustments easy enough. Will eventually replace all heating in wooden vivs with these.
> 
> I use glass for some snakes - _Boiga, Lystrophis_ (humidity issues) so can't use with those. I might well fancy some moulded vivs if the price ever settles down, I wonder how they fit with these? Anyone use them? Is it possible?


I have used the mini ahs in a 3ft penine with no problems.


----------



## keeley (Nov 23, 2007)

is there one in that viv stack mate??


----------



## keeley (Nov 23, 2007)

just check what comes with stack and yes it has got one!!! oooh will see what they are like when i pick up stack!!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Its the one in the pic thats fitted to the stack


----------



## keeley (Nov 23, 2007)

i am dim!!! yes i can see now!! woundered what that was!!!


----------



## Petsnakes (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi,

I've been using AHS heaters in my larger vivs for around 5yrs now. Never had any problems.

Bye for now,

Jim


----------



## Superbuzz3 (Dec 7, 2007)

I was looking into AHS heaters fot my 4ft x 2ft x 2ft viv.....What power should I get for that?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Superbuzz3 said:


> I was looking into AHS heaters fot my 4ft x 2ft x 2ft viv.....What power should I get for that?


I would say a 500w.


----------



## kiriak (Feb 10, 2006)

Am I right in thinking that these all in one jobbies do not have the option of a nightime drop in temp, which you would have if you used a seperate ceramic bulb/radiator and stat?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

kiriak said:


> Am I right in thinking that these all in one jobbies do not have the option of a nightime drop in temp, which you would have if you used a seperate ceramic bulb/radiator and stat?


You can stick em on a timer or you could lower the temp or unplug it during the night, but they dont have an inbuilt control for night time drops, like a lot of stats don't.


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

sorry if this is hijacking the thread but thought may aswell ask i nhere instead of making a new one but would a large on of these heat 6ft wide by 8ft tall by 3 ft deep iggy viv plus 2 basking bulbs


----------



## ez4pro (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah the 500 watt 1 prob would IMO


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

Snakes r grreat said:


> There ya go, knew someone would have a better pic :lol2:
> 
> 
> What are they like for electric consumption, are they the same as normal ceramic bulbs?


Exactly the same

100W = 100W whatever the heat source, still uses the same electricity. Only way it can use less is if its not on full power!

The stat may be more efficient than a dimming stat, but if you use a pulse proportional stat and ceramic it should be no different


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

500W would be overkill.

we have no problems with 25ow heaters in 4ft vivs+

all of our boa and retic vivs have AHS heaters. Really impressed with them.

Mason


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Could you use these in the large 60x45x60 glass exo terra for a snake? Stick it near the bottom somehow so the heat rises? Or would it still need a guard of some sort to keep the snake away from it?? Just sounds better idea than a heat bulb and more unobtrusive too


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

there's no way they can be used inside an exoterra i'm afraid.

Mason


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

bugs..........  

ta for quick reply tho


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

*Another question*

Would these be okay to use in a BRB viv because of the humidity levels, spraying etc.?

I'm going to be setting up a stack soon and have been looking at all the heating options and these seem to be the best solution so far. From what already has been said, by the time you buy bulb/stat/fitting/guard/etc. I'm sure these are worthwhile.

And does any body know the life span of the element in the unit? Can they be changed if need be?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## marc p (Jan 6, 2008)

bigsky said:


> im saving up to get a few of these to convert over to using in all of my vivs,you cant better them but they aint cheap ( but no more than buying a ceramic ,stat and all the hardware)
> Microclimate - Thermostats, Heaters and other accessories for your pets.
> 
> By the way the idea is that they go near the bottom of the viv fitted to a side so that the heat rises up from them.
> Just thought id mention that


 
i have one of these in my 6x2x2 boa viv and its quite near the top should i move it down?????

i do have some problems with the temps do think this is why


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

I have now added these to my website.


----------



## ez4pro (Sep 19, 2007)

bigsky said:


> im saving up to get a few of these to convert over to using in all of my vivs,you cant better them but they aint cheap ( but no more than buying a ceramic ,stat and all the hardware)
> Microclimate - Thermostats, Heaters and other accessories for your pets.
> 
> By the way the idea is that they go near the bottom of the viv fitted to a side so that the heat rises up from them.
> Just thought id mention that


Im selling brand new AHS heaters at really low prices - Click on the link in my sig

Cheers

Chris

I.E £85.00 delivered for 500watt


----------



## roguez (Mar 19, 2007)

i've been looking at these now and thinking of getting one for my 3ft viv but i have a couple of questions first

1. what size would fit my 3ft viv
2. does it need a guard? as its for a corn snake
3. if its placed near the bottom and we all know heat rises where would i put the sensor?


----------



## SelinaRealm (Sep 16, 2006)

Jomel said:


> Would these be okay to use in a BRB viv because of the humidity levels, spraying etc.?
> 
> I'm going to be setting up a stack soon and have been looking at all the heating options and these seem to be the best solution so far. From what already has been said, by the time you buy bulb/stat/fitting/guard/etc. I'm sure these are worthwhile.
> 
> ...


Id like an answer on the humidity question too??

Anyone use these in a high humidity viv...?

Can they be used in herptek....I assume as long as you can drill through to fit it, it would be ok?

Cheers


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

Evolution said:


> I have now added these to my website.


 
bit expensive i thought £115 for a 500w,
can get them a lot cheaper with free delivery


----------



## ez4pro (Sep 19, 2007)

jonnydotcom said:


> bit expensive i thought £115 for a 500w,
> can get them a lot cheaper with free delivery


How does £85.00 with free delivery sound :whistling2:


----------



## ez4pro (Sep 19, 2007)

SelinaRealm said:


> Id like an answer on the humidity question too??
> 
> Anyone use these in a high humidity viv...?
> 
> ...


I spray directly onto mine whilst my boa's are in shed - They havn't failed on me.
Ifthere is a problem with the unit I beleive it can be sent nack to microclimate at any point and they will fix it as long at the unit hasn't been opened by anyone else

Chris


----------



## SelinaRealm (Sep 16, 2006)

ez4pro said:


> I spray directly onto mine whilst my boa's are in shed - They havn't failed on me.
> Ifthere is a problem with the unit I beleive it can be sent nack to microclimate at any point and they will fix it as long at the unit hasn't been opened by anyone else
> 
> Chris


Thanks for the info : victory:


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Microclimate AHS Heater


----------

